
Ask HN: Is 60GHz used in Pixel 4 safe for humans? - earth2mars
I see we are increasingly adopting high frequency EMF in mobile technology (5G in case of 20+GHz, now with Soli 60GHz). Can someone qualified comment&#x2F;guide on safety?
======
gus_massa
UV rays have 10^15 ~10^16 Hz, that is 1000000GHz ~ 10000000GHz. At low power,
everything below that frequency is safe.

(If you put a cat in a microwave, with a power of ~800W it will get hot and
burned and perhaps die. The WiFi or similar connections have typically 2W or
less. It's less than the energy in a led lamp, with a lower frequency.)

